# Briggs 9.5hp ohv manual



## fsimoes (Mar 12, 2008)

I have a Craftsman snowblower with a Briggs & Straton intek 9.5hp ohv engine model: 208414 Type: 0369E1 and model: 040722Y0 the connecting rod is busted (possibly low oil) I need the repair manual,


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

might find one here:

http://www.mymowerparts.com/pdf/


----------



## fsimoes (Mar 12, 2008)

*I've tried there*

I have searched by model number and by Intek and it found nothing, thanks


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

fsimoes said:


> I have searched by model number and by Intek and it found nothing, thanks


Go to the web site Glenjudy listed and click on Briggs & Stratton service and repair manuals.On the next page,click on file #276781,single cylinder OHV Briggs & Stratton.That should be the info you requested.Hope this helps.


----------



## fsimoes (Mar 12, 2008)

*Thanks for the help*

it turn out it was the 20B414


----------

